# Six Reasons Why The Ozarks Are The Best Bug Out Location (BOL)



## jeremiyah

I spent hours last night listening to & reading more material on why to relocate to the Pacific Northwest;
The West's Darkest Hour, THE BUTLER PLAN, The Northwest Imperative,
THE NORTHWEST MIGRATION, Come Home to the Northwest, etc Ad Infinatum, Ad Nauseum...

That is where the survivalists, preppers, white supremacists, and other folks who lack in one or more of several areas; a solid theology, a good grasp of history, an understanding of science, the ability to think clearly, or to think strategically are all heading. They have many good points; concentrating like minded population bases, etc.
However, as dealt with elsewhere, there are several long term, strategic reasons for not going there.

I have attempted to reason with several of the major writers & leaders, but their minds all have a peculiarly similar characteristic: They are like steel traps, but they are rusted shut -probably until it may be too late for them and many of their followers.
Some of them even claim to be "Strategists" but probably cannot even define the term or give any historical examples in business, politics, literature, economics, or military situations.
One book even uses the words Strategic and Relocation in the title,
-but does not even deal with strategy -only tactics. Passing strange, that...
As I have said elsewhere, these gurus all seem to have the same mindset, like they are all parroting from the same sheet of music. The problem is, it is as though the sheet was run through a paper shredder and then pieced back together by an arthritic chimpanzee using a random combination of Elmer's Glue and Duct Tape.

I reworked this article...and you might note the connection between two mentions of the US Navy:
ONE, The Ominous and Infamous "US Navy Map"...

and TWO the report discussed in section 6 -which was commissioned by the US Navy, reported & subsequently buried.
It dates all the way back to June 19, 1965 edition of Science Newsletter (#87:390) which is titled, "Earth Has Four Corners."

Quoting from this article, which was recovered from microfilm at the Colorado Springs, Pikes Peak Library, we read the following:

"The Earth has four corners, measurements made of earth-circling satellites have shown&#8230;The four-cornered, or pyramid-like, design was found by calculating the changes in the orbits of globe-girdling satellites.
At the center of the high points, the satellites were pulled downward a few hundred feet by the unexpectedly high gravity&#8230;
The new figure for earth was found by scientists at Johns Hopkins Applied Physics Laboratory in Silver Spring, Md., working under a contract for the U.S. Navy's Bureau of Naval Weapons."

Do you think perhaps the US Navy think tanks have a very solid and scientific reason for preferring the Ozarks to other parts of the country which are known to be sitting on top of a thin, geologically unstable crust which is subject to change via earthquakes, volcanoes, etc? Hmmm????

If you knew there was an ARK, would you rather be inside of it...or outside???
The Laurentia Craton, as dealt with elsewhere, is an ark -at least it floats, being of lower density than the Mantle of the Earth, and is over twice as thick as the rest of the North American Tectonic Plate. The word CRATON means strength in Greek; it is called a shield, and is even shaped like a huge battle shield -just a coincidence, but interesting.

Six Reasons Why The Ozarks Are The Best Bug Out Location (BOL)

jeremiyah

Could you elaborate some on the geography of the Ozark Plateau that you as well as many others including Jesse Ventura and John Moore say is the best BOL....????

I am unclear of the exact area the Ozark Plateau encompasses and WHY it is considered so perfect. One concern is the many prophecies from Cayce and Scallion and even the US Navy Submariners that say the Mississippi River will expand to upwards of 100 miles wide in the coming earth changes slash pole shift slash fill in the blank.

What are the attributes of the area that make it so great...as you see it??

You've posted a lot of good info here. thx.

Dust

. . . . . . . . . . . . A good
. . . . . . man draws a circle around
. . . . himself and cares for those within
. . . .his. woman, his. children. Other. men
. . . draw. a. larger. circle. and. bring. within
. . .their. brothers. and sisters. But some men
. . have. a. greater. destiny...They .must .draw
. . .around. themselves. a. circle. that includes
. . . many, many more. Your father was one
. . . . of those men. You must decide
. . . . .for yourself whether you are as
. . . . . . . . .well.-Tic Tic to D'Leh in . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . . 10,000 B.C.

Dust,

Thanks. I am trying to get as much concentrated useful information out to people as possible, so they can use it to speed up their preparedness, and eliminate wasted time, finances, resources and lives -none of which we have to spare.

To try to answer your question, I will address several areas that relate to the geography of the Ozarks. This, of necessity, will involve topics which are a critical part of the Big Picture, even though not intrinsically geographical in nature. I refer to the people who live there as a good example. The area we are looking at is a mountainous region, the US Interior Highlands. Guess what kind of people have been drawn to inhabit and build their lives, homes, and futures there? Highlanders. And what is the nature of Highlanders? They are typically freedom loving warriors.That is why they chose to live in the hills.

First, you made very good points about Cayce, Scallion and the US Navy.
Now, Why the similarity? The first two are strange and diverse sources, both in time and background. Why then, does the US Navy so closely match their ideas? Major Ed Dames developed Remote Viewing, and the US Military gives heed to that. Perhaps that is why.

The Fact is, high level US Government Officials of every branch, US Special Forces, and retired Pentagon Officials have been moving to the Ozarks for decades now. Would it not just make sense that they might know something the rest of us are not clued into?

I was told probably 100 times to go to the Midwest, not to the Rockies by a Vietnam vet who did three tours as a Green Beret. He may not have been able to say every reason he knew that was right, but the biggest point was in regard to food and water. He said they will control the population with those, and it will be much easier to do in the west, than the Midwest. His warnings finally sunk in, and I listened to and heeded his advice.

If you look at the training and background of the thousands of people like Jesse Ventura (UWD / Navy Seal) and John Moore, you should realize that listening to them might be wiser than listening to businessmen, pastors, and authors who have not been privy to whatever insider info Moore, et all have had access to.

You specifically mentioned the US NAVY. I repeatedly hear Navy Seals retire here, not Army Rangers, or Army Intelligence, so maybe...it has something to do with knowing something about the future Ocean Levels as compared to the Ozarks, etc. So, let's start there:

1. GENERAL INFORMATION ON THE OZARK PLATEAU & US INTERIOR HIGHLANDS

Introduction:

The Ozark Plateaus are part of what is called The U.S. Interior Highlands:
"The U.S. Interior Highlands is a mountainous region spanning eastern Oklahoma, western and northern Arkansas, southern Missouri, and the extreme southeast corner of Kansas. The name is designated by the United States Geological Survey to refer to the combined mountainous region of the Ozarks and Ouachita Mountains, which form a distinct physiographic division.[1] It is the only major highland region between the Rocky Mountains and the Appalachian Mountains in the United States.[2][3] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Interior_Highlands

The Ozark Highlands...which geographers generally delimit by rivers:
the Missouri on the north, the Mississippi on the east, the Grand on the southwest. (With the Arkansas on the south, these form formidable Medieval like borders)
File:OzarkRelief.jpghttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:OzarkRelief.jpg

File:OzarkOverview.jpg

2. PEOPLE OF THE OZARKS HISTORICALLY UNAFFECTED BY NATIONAL DISASTER

This here tale begins in the summer of that year... whatever year it was... The year don't matter....
The national situation don't even matter, because even though we were smack dab in the middle of what we've been told was the Depression, folks in the Ozarks was so poor to begin with that they scarcely noticed. No, that's not right, because poverty's so relative. A better way to put it is that folks in the Ozarks still had everything they needed to subsist and endure, and they didn't want for nothing. So they didn't even know that people elsewhere all over the country was suffering from want."
-Donald Harrington "Vance Randolph" character in Butterfly Weed1

After supper Uncle Greene . . . began speaking of the Ozarks. 'Used to be a real happy land for us outlaws,' he recalled. 'But for us reformed sons of bitches no country ain't no great sight better than no other country . . . But I still say . . . that whichever the country, hit's the back-hills that stay interestin' and closest to everlastin' . . .'
-Charles Morrow Wilson in The Bodacious Ozarks2

The other factor, of utmost importance, is the population base of similar mind set people with similar values. The people that settled these ancient mountains were from races of people known throughout all of mans history as having the mindset of liberty and the resources, and the wherewithal, read courage, to confront and resist, the one world order, Imperial Roman Mindset.
THAT point, is where the typical survivalist may well be proven DEAD wrong. The great survivalist leader who lives in Wyoming, brags about the fact that there are only FIVE PEOPLE PER SQUARE MILE (PPSM) AROUND HIM!!! Similar is the big push to move to Montana. These wiseacre men show maps of satellite pics at night, and sagely soundingly say: "go where there are no lights." My son said, hey dad, they could go to North Korea using that logic. So you see the Problem here??? The problem is that these people see other people, in essence, their neighbors as the enemy. They will pay in blood, unfortunately, in all probability, not all their own, for basing their entire approach to survival, on nothing based on history, nothing based on geography, nothing based on military strategy or tactics, nothing based on geology, especially Plate Tectonics, nothing based on demographics, nothing even based on common sense, and possibly most telling, nothing based on wise counsel from any sacred writings.

3. THE OZARKS THE GREATEST PLACE ON THE PLANET FOR SURVIVAL AGRICULTURE

While the region has advanced technologically, the Ozarks remain a haven for agro-bio-diverse farmers and gardeners. (SURVIVAL AGRICULTURE)

Five years of applied agricultural anthropology research in different locales of the Arkansas and Missouri Ozarks reveals three clearly interconnected characteristics integral to traditional subsistence in the region: agro-ecological knowledge, diversity, and frugality. These values allowed Ozarkers of historical times to survive, and they permit contemporary hill dwellers an alternative to the industrial food system.

4. WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO LIVE IN THE INTERIOR HIGHLANDS?

For anyone who reads a modicum of history, both parts of this question are rhetorical. Why highlands, and why the interior?

As to Highlands: "Montani Semper Liberi" is the state motto of W Virginia: Mountaineers Are Always Free.

When was Afghanistan last invaded and conquered? It is known as "The Graveyard Of Empires." The last empire to invade it was "The Evil Empire" according to Ronnie Rayguns -The USSR. It fell. Small Wonder.
Now it is another Empires turn. You have to be exceptionally stupid as a nation to invade Afghanistan. We Is.

What did the Swiss tell Hitler when he asked what they would do if he invaded with a one million man army?
"Shoot twice and go home." He was smart. He didn't. Saved himself a million troops for use elsewhere...Russia -oh well -would have been much closer & less costly to attack Switzerland)
To this day, the motto of the Swiss Militia is: Ein Schweizer, Sieben Deutsche: One Swiss, seven Germans.

Russia invaded Finland in the Winter War. White. Winter. 700,000 Skis. 700,000 Skiers. 700,000 rifles. White Camouflage. "White Death" according to Stalin: "We sent 1.5 Million men to Finland. One million never came home."
In about 100 days, just one man killed 700 Russians who made the mistake of invading his homeland.
"The Winter War ended as a victory for Finland. The Red Army...lost close to one million men, more than 40 times the number of Finnish casualties.
Simo Häyhä received five medals for valour... Throughout the war, Häyhä raked in a total of 505 confirmed sniper kills (in some sources he is credited with 542). On top of this, he also mowed down two hundred men with a Suomi 9mm sub-machine gun, bringing his total kill count to over 700 men in under 100 days.

Nobody in history has ever been credited with more confirmed kills than Simo Häyhä. He was an unlikely war hero who used patience, cunning and precision to defend his country, his home, his people and his freedom from communist totalitarian oppression. He was an unstoppable killing machine the likes of which the world has never known before or since. " http://www.badassoftheweek.com/hayha.html (these are full of bad language, but some are hilarious.)

In case you have not figured it out, the Moral of the Story is: You have a better chance of survival in the mountains.
That goes back millennia. Jesus knew that. An M-1 Abrams can fire backwards while going 70 MPH, or going down terrain that would look like a cliff to you and I. Think Kansas, Minnesota, etc will stop much of any kind of army; foreign or domestic? How about just your local corrupt law enforcement? A biker gang?

Highlands; Mountainous Terrain gives you great advantages.

Basically, in the interior of a country's land mass, you are furthest from invasion, ie from the Front Line.

In the alleged George Washington Valley Forge Vision, he sees the Republic invaded from all sides: both coasts, and both borders.

From George Washington's Vision:
"And again I heard the mysterious voice saying, "Son of the Republic, look and learn.' At this the dark angel placed a trumpet to his mouth and blew three distinct blasts; and taking water from the ocean, he sprinkled it upon Europe, Asia and Africa. Then my eyes beheld a fearful scene: from each of these countries arose thick, black clouds that were soon joined into one. And throughout this mass there gleamed a dark red light by which I saw hordes of armed men, who, moving with the cloud, marched by land and sailed by sea to America, which country was enveloped in the volume of cloud. And I dimly saw those vast armies devastate the whole country and burn villages, towns and cities that I beheld springing up.
My ears listened to the thundering of the cannon, clashing of swords and the shouts and cries of millions in mortal combat as her defenders were driven inland into a wedge-shaped pattern.

This has been repeated over and over by modern day prophecies -far too numerous to recount here. There are websites with them listed, but Henry Gruver, Dimitru Duderman, and hosts of others have allegedly had extremely detailed visions supporting the exact same scenario as George Washington's alleged Vision.

Pretty elementary stuff historically. Very basic information Geographically. Absolutely crystal clear in the Bible...for those who do not get their ideas from futuristic fables concocted by dishonest charlatans. Ezekiel 38 and 39 exactly dovetail with Washington's Vision. Scripture states that a fool sees danger, but ignores it to his own demise: Don't be where the beast is heading down the path. When Henry Gruver was viewing Plaques of the Great Seals of the various States, he was utterly astounded when he came to the Missouri State Seal -a circle nearly surrounded by two bears -as he had seen in visions, Russian Bears. His statement was; "This is precisely a description of my visions concisely presented as Prophecy in the form of a Seal! -a circular region well nigh overcome by a Russian Invasion."

You may laugh if you wish, but it is my belief that He that sitteth in the heavens will have the last laugh.

5. WATER AND FOOD PRODUCTION WILL BECOME THE DECIDING FACTOR

How many times have you read, and even quoted the true saying: CONTROL THE FOOD, CONTROL THE PEOPLE.

Well, figure that into your plans, please!!! A dairy farmer was trying to reason with his neighbor who was raising a stink about the smell.

"Why can't you just buy your milk at the store like everyone else?" the woman said. It utterly amazes me how many preppers and survivalists really do not take food, or water into consideration at all. Hey, food does not come from the grocery store, folks. And water does not come from a faucet.

When the trucks stop rolling, and power goes off, you will have neither. Live where you can provide both for your family.

The Ozarks sit on aquifer systems, almost exactly the same size and shape as the Plateau itself. The geology of the region is such that 2.5 Billion Gallons of water surge from the earth daily. Do you seriously think that is an accident? A coincidence of fate? I think not. When the breadbasket of this nation turns into a gigantic dust bowl / desert as the Oglala Aquifer keeps going dry, water, and the ability to provide food for consumption and trade will become a new measure of wealth. I see Providence at work from before the foundations of the earth being laid.

Interesting...In response to the Ozark / Swiss / Golden Age Post, Galen wrote me a long, awesome letter,
and his last words were these beautiful lines, just below.

And I had just written in answer to a readers question about how the drought affected the Ozarks.
My answer is below Galen's poem:

"Rocks! Mud! Mules! This is Show-me land!
Where friends are quick with a helping hand
Where cold springs flow like silver fountains
and time stands still in these ancient mountains-
Redeem the land where we once belonged
Restore this Garden of the Gods!" (we are working on an Ozark Anthem)

(This Is a Good place for a Back To Eden Film plug)

"And what made these rivers so unusual are the large springs which feed most of them.
Springs so large, and from waters so deep that droughts leave them still flowing."

Sapphires in the Ozarks: The Large Springs of Missouri
Missouri has eight world class first magnitude springs with over 100 cubic foot per second (cfs) average flow rates.
Eighty Missouri Springs average 5 cfs, and
at least 165 springs flow an average of 1 cfs. (One cf of water per second will yield 646,000 gallons of water in a day.)

Try to add all of those up to figure a minimum daily flow in millions, er...billions of gallons per day???

WELL, HERE WE GO:
Top 20 Springs: 2,000 million gallons
80 Springs average 5 cfs, 260 million gallons
165 springs average 1 cfs. 107 million gallons
Total 2.5 BILLION GALLONS A DAY...ON A SLOW DAY..AND SOME DO 10 TIMES THAT AFTER A RAIN...
QUESTIONS??? HOW MANY GARDENS...HOW MANY GREENHOUSES...HOW MANY ORCHARDS...HOW MANY VINEYARDS...
HOW MANY CATTLE...GOATS...SHEEP...HOW MANY PEOPLE WOULD IT TAKE TO USE 2 BILLION GALLONS A DAY???
AND!!! when you estimate the other 5 magnitudes of springs which number in the hundreds of thousands, perhaps millions...The 2.5 Billion may be...who knows, maybe in the 5 to 10 billion gallon a day range.
Putting a black dot on every spring in the Ozarks is like putting an orange dot on every gun owner in Texas) Unless you use really tiny dots, you pretty much end up with a solid color map.

LAST...BUT POSSIBLY NOT LEAST...and as the reader asked about;
"Could you elaborate some on the geography of the Ozark Plateau that you as well as many others including Jesse Ventura and John Moore say is the best BOL....???? I am unclear of the exact area the Ozark Plateau encompasses and WHY it is considered so perfect.
One concern is the many prophecies from Cayce and Scallion and even the US Navy Submariners that say the Mississippi River will expand to upwards of 100 miles wide in the coming earth changes slash pole shift slash fill in the blank."

6. THE OZARKS WILL BE A GOOD PLACE TO LIVE IF THE OCEAN LEVELS RISE

A. For Those Who Wonder Why The US Navy Has a Most Peculiar Map Showing The U.S. Split In Two, &
Tells Retiring Pentagon & Special Forces To Go To The Ozarks...You Owe It To Yourself To Read This!!!

This may seem strange to some, but in the bible, twice it speaks of the four corners of the earth

Isa 11:12 And he shall set up an ensign for the nations, and shall assemble the outcasts of Israel, and gather together the dispersed of Judah from the four corners of the earth.

In the second one, it includes a connection to four angels:
Rev 7:1 And after these things I saw four angels standing on the four corners of the earth, holding the four winds of the earth, that the wind should not blow on the earth, nor on the sea, nor on any tree.
This will happen; if it happens as described below, there will be no safe coastline in America.
A couple hundred miles, and 800 feet elevation might be advisable.

Hmmm...something like a really large Plateau which actually -according to geologists -used to be an island for a few million years?

I have a question; Do you believe that you believe the Bible?
Twice in scripture, a phrase is used; "the four corners of the earth."

What is a corner? Kanaph (hebrew)> Kanphe? >Kanape?>
Kanapy? >Kanopy? >Canopy? Cornucopia? Cornice? A MOUNDED, OR RAISED AREA...

www.bible-history.com/biblestudy/altars.html
The Bible describes the most sacred part of the altar, these were the four horns on the corners which symbolized God's power and might which pointed to the four corners of the earth (Exodus 27:2. God was clear that his salvation is for everyone, providing that the approach his way.

Quoting from the prophecy found in the Bible Book of Revelation 7:1-3 we read the following:
"After these things I saw four angels standing at the four corners of the earth, holding the four winds of the earth, that the wind should not blow on the earth, on the sea, or on any tree.
Then I saw another angel ascending from the east, having the seal of the living God.
And he cried with a loud voice to the four angels to whom it was granted to harm the earth and the sea, saying,
"Do not harm the earth, the sea, or the trees till we have sealed the servants of our God on their foreheads."

Man's limited understanding causes him to be skeptical of this prophecy
by immediately questioning the statement about the angels standing at "the four corners of the earth."
But God's truth is always greater than the limited understanding of men as is proven by this article from the June 19, 1965 edition of Science Newsletter (#87:390) which is titled, "Earth Has Four Corners."

Quoting from this article, which was recovered from microfilm at the Colorado Springs, Pikes Peak Library, we read the following:

"The Earth has four corners, measurements made of earth-circling satellites have shown&#8230;The four-cornered, or pyramid-like, design was found by calculating the changes in the orbits of globe-girdling satellites.
At the center of the high points, the satellites were pulled downward a few hundred feet by the unexpectedly high gravity&#8230;
The new figure for earth was found by scientists at Johns Hopkins Applied Physics Laboratory in Silver Spring, Md., working under a contract for the U.S. Navy's Bureau of Naval Weapons."

The report included a world map that shows all four of the Earth's high corners are located in the Earth's oceans and that there are also four low spots, which are additionally found in the vast oceans. Each of the high spots covers several thousand square miles of ocean and were a staggering 220 feet "higher" than what the equalized average depth of the ocean should be in that area. The low points on the other hand are apx. 253 feet "below" [what should be] the stabilized oceans average.

The perplexing question is, "What is holding back these seething mountains of water from rushing to fill the low spots?"

The basic understanding of gravity demands that these elevated waters respond to its downward pull.

The scientifically supported answer is found revealed clearly in God's Word.
Quoting from Rev. Ch. 7:1 we once more read the following prophecy:
"After these things I saw four angels standing at the four corners of the earth, holding the four winds of the earth,
that the wind should not blow on the earth, on the sea, or on any tree."

According to David Ebaugh, an Electronics Engineer who worked with the very first satellites to discover the 4 ocean high points, it was determined that prevailing winds are producing surface friction upon the water,
which in turn causes these thousands of square miles of ocean to mass up to such great heights.

Four major jet-streams were not only found to be the cause of the high spots as they curve upward, but that they also cause the low spots where the winds blow downward, pushing the water away.

The obvious question of paramount importance is, "What will happen when the 4 angels of God stop these winds from blowing?"

Reading in the latter part of verse 2 of Rev. 7 we find the answer to this question,
"And he cried with a loud voice to the four angels to whom it was granted to harm the earth and the sea."
These words are more incredible proof that the only true God is warning a rebellious world of things to come.

When the winds stop blowing as prophesied, all of the oceans will seek their own level.
Tidal waves of truly monstrous proportions will form as thousands upon thousands of square miles of ocean race with incredible building momentum towards the low spots.
When the tremendous accumulated kinetic energy from these tidal waves crash against and over the low lying continents and islands,
vast areas of land will suddenly disappear.

Landmasses averaging just over 200 ft. above sea level will suddenly become oceans, seas and great salt lakes.
Crustal changes will take place upon the earth under the great pressures and violent redistribution of the earth's waters.
Land will suddenly appear where it has not been seen since the great flood of Noah's day as presently heightened ocean locations retreat to new areas.

Most certainly the earth will be harmed in that day, but then what of the sea?

As the waters cover the landmasses, inconceivable pollution of the Oceans will take place -as toxic waste dumps, nuclear plants, chemical factories and sewage plants are suddenly submerged under water.

After the energy of the tidal waves is exhausted and the waters retreat to ocean average, the injury will continue as arable lands, lakes, streams and aquifers remain contaminated by toxic pollutants, decaying animals and of course, salt.

To our knowledge no calculations are presently available as to how large of tidal waves will be produced by this devastating judgment from God,
nor how far inland the initial momentum of the raging waters will invade affected continents.

As may have been realized by now, the critical factor of who will receive the brunt of these cataclysms is determined by where a land mass is found in relationship to where the low spots of the Oceans are located.

The Ocean's high spots are located off of Ireland, Peru, Madagascar and the Philippines.

The first two low points are found off of India and Antarctica.

The last two are found off of the East and West coasts of North America by California and Florida.

Consider the following examples for what lies in store for the United States: California is 74 ft. below what will be future ocean average, Florida is 187 ft. below and Washington is 212 ft. below.

B. Geologists Tell Us That The Ozark Plateau Was Indeed Once An Island

An Interesting bit of Ozark Plateaus History:
The Saint Francois Mountain Range rises above the Ozark Plateau and is the geological core of the highland dome.
The core of the range existed as an island in the Paleozoic seas.

Reef complexes occur in the sedimentary layers surrounding this ancient island.

A major unconformity in the region attests that the Ozark Plateau was above sea level for several hundred million years....
The seas encroached during the late Cambrian producing the LaMotte sandstone, 200 to 300 feet (61 to 91 m) thick, followed by carbonate sedimentation.
Coral reefs formed around the granite and rhyolite islands in this Cambrian sea.

The Green Island of Survival...
May Possibly, at least for a time, once again, be a Literal Island

Note that back when I was first being shown from many sources that this circular actually,
SPHERICAL (it includes Negative Electrical protection via grounding, deep into aquifers, springs, wind patterns, electrical Aetheric (Tesla) energy,)
AREA of about 100 mile radius around Springfield would be the safest area to live, that was all I knew...
it was before I had the foggiest clue of anything at all about the Ozarks, plateau, Springs, Aquifers, Lakes, Rivers, Terrain, People...etc
and yet article after article, and source after source, delineates that exact same size and shape of area...

I said this:

Well, that is my message. Get within one hundred miles of Springfield Mo.
That is The Green Island of Survival...
It May Possibly at least for a time, be a Literal Island....

back in 2000 I said:
Further, if one looks at a map of the great lakes region and northward, it will not take a rocket scientist to figure out that what land is there is an enormous mass of nearly submerged islands. I posit that in the near future with chunks of Antarctica the size of Rhode Island falling off, and Greenland melting away, that nearly all of the area which looks like it is an ocean with lots of islands will be an ocean with no islands. It is entirely conceivable that from Hudson Bay to the Gulf of Mexico could become a several hundred mile wide waterway.
The point is that coastal areas, whether due to a gradual rise of the ocean level, or a
catastrophic event on the low side like Katrina, and on the high side a LUCIFER'S HAMMER
Extinction Level Event, would not seem to be safe areas to plan on surviving in.

In the same passage:

Survivalists were the ones leaving bloody fingernail marks on the outside gopherwood of the ARK. The Survivors were inside, warm and dry.
In fact, I will not be surprised if it does not turn out to be a very similar case again in these days, as it was in the days of Noah...Hmmmm...I remember reading that somewhere..."
We love living in a region, which is for all practical realities, going to be a "Green Island of Survival" in a war-torn, drought stricken disease, pestilence, and famine ridden wasteland. We have never looked back, or missed a thing of what we left behind.

NOW THIS:

Although referred to as the Ozark Mountains,
the region is actually a high and deeply dissected plateau.

Geologically, the area is a broad dome around the Saint Francois Mountains.

The Ozark Highlands area, covering nearly 47,000 square miles, is by far the most extensive mountainous region between the Appalachians and the Rocky Mountains.

Geologically, the area is a broad dome around the Saint Francois Mountains. Together, the Ozarks and Ouachita Mountains form an area known as the U.S. Interior Highlands, and are sometimes referred to collectively. For example, the eco-region called Ozark Mountain Forests includes the Ouachita Mountains, although the Arkansas River valley and the Ouachitas, both south of the Boston Mountains, are not usually considered part of the Ozarks.

Although referred to as the Ozark Mountains, the region is actually a high and deeply dissected plateau (IE, IT IS A SINGLE MOUNTAIN WHICH HAS BEEN SPLIT IN TWO, ONE PART TO THE NORTH, AND ONE PART TO THE SOUTH. THIS IS A MOST STRANGE AND PECULIAR THING; AS IT IS THE ONLY MOUNTAIN (RANGE) ON THE ENTIRE PLANET WITH A VALLEY RUNNING EAST AND WEST. IT IS LARGE ENOUGH TO BE VISIBLE FROM SPACE).

My ears listened to the thundering of the cannon, clashing of swords and the shouts and cries of millions in mortal combat as her defenders were driven inland into a wedge-shaped pattern.

To read about one approach to deal with these coming problems, you can go here:

http://www.howtogetoutofbabylon.com/ebook/ebook.htm

http://www.arkhaven.org/ozark mountains safe refuge.htm


----------



## Sentry18

Wait, are you trying to say that the Ozarks are a good place to bug out? I agree completely. We need to set up large buses to haul as many people there as possible after the collapse. The more the merrier. Perhaps I will notify FEMA to put a camp or two there. The Ozarks will provide! My BOL on the other hand is awful and unforgiving. It's so bad I am not going to tell everyone where it is and why it sucks so bad. Just pretend it doesn't exist and stay away. But for the rest of you; Ozarks! Load up and head there. Maybe you should move there now. Especially those of you from heavily populated liberal states. Don't believe the hype about the fault lines in that area. That's just people trying to scare you away from the Ozarks! Yaaaa Ozarks!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

Sentry18 said:


> Wait, are you trying to say that the Ozarks are a good place to bug out? I agree completely. We need to set up large buses to haul as many people there as possible after the collapse. The more the merrier. Perhaps I will notify FEMA to put a camp or two there. The Ozarks will provide! My BOL on the other hand is awful and unforgiving. It's so bad I am not going to tell everyone where it is and why it sucks so bad. Just pretend it doesn't exist and stay away. But for the rest of you; Ozarks! Load up and head there. Maybe you should move there now. Especially those of you from heavily populated liberal states. Don't believe the hype about the fault lines in that area. That's just people trying to scare you away from the Ozarks! Yaaaa Ozarks!


yer azz really dont know shit about this area does it?...........PLEASE stay the phuq away from this ungodly terrible area that evidently YOU know soooooooooooo much about.............:congrat: northern idiot............please stay there...we dont want you and keep yer femaphuqs too 'cause i can guaraaaantee they are as welcome as you........:gtfo:

ooooohhhh and by the way....thank you jeremyah....yer welcome anytime to come and visit with these ol' hillbillies....


----------



## InfoDude

There's already a HUGE bunker there underground that goes for miles and has shipping containers of MRE's, blankets, water, meds, etc


----------



## Grimm

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> yer azz really dont know shit about this area does it?...........PLEASE stay the phuq away from this ungodly terrible area that evidently YOU know soooooooooooo much about.............:congrat: northern idiot............please stay there...we dont want you and keep yer femaphuqs too 'cause i can guaraaaantee they are as welcome as you........:gtfo:
> 
> ooooohhhh and by the way....thank you jeremyah....yer welcome anytime to come and visit with these ol' hillbillies....


Um... Maybe you should try pulling the stick from your ass before posting.
:gaah:

Sentry was being a smartass.


----------



## Sentry18




----------



## helicopter5472

Someone might have mentioned we do have infer-red, bunker bombs, lazer sights, high speed aircraft, precision guided missiles, drones, satellites, ect. No one is safe anywhere if you are hunted....


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

Grimm said:


> Um... Maybe you should try pulling the stick from your ass before posting.
> :gaah:
> 
> Sentry was being a smartass.


thats about the only thing that is true about him...............he is a smartass.....thousands of posts and very few worth readin':congrat:


----------



## FatTire

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> thats about the only thing that is true about him...............he is a smartass.....thousands of posts and very few worth readin':congrat:


Awww... someone aint getting enough attention... you need a hug sweety?
:kiss:


----------



## InfoDude

This is becoming pretty entertaining


----------



## Grimm

FatTire said:


> Awww... someone aint getting enough attention... you need a hug sweety?
> :kiss:


:gaah:
HEEEEEY!

I'm the one who needs all the attention and love!
out:


----------



## Grimm

InfoDude said:


> This is becoming pretty entertaining


You ain't seen nothing yet, sweet cheeks.
If Magus were involved he'd be ripping everyone a new one.


----------



## goshengirl

Where's a popcorn-eating emoticon when you need one...


----------



## Sentry18

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> thats about the only thing that is true about him...............he is a smartass.....thousands of posts and very few worth readin':congrat:


I think someone has a case of post envy. It's okay TWT, not everyone can have a big post. Besides its not the size of the post but how you articulate it.


----------



## Country Living

Sentry18 said:


> Wait, are you trying to say that the Ozarks are a good place to bug out? I agree completely. We need to set up large buses to haul as many people there as possible after the collapse. The more the merrier. Perhaps I will notify FEMA to put a camp or two there. The Ozarks will provide! My BOL on the other hand is awful and unforgiving. It's so bad I am not going to tell everyone where it is and why it sucks so bad. Just pretend it doesn't exist and stay away. But for the rest of you; Ozarks! Load up and head there. Maybe you should move there now. Especially those of you from heavily populated liberal states. Don't believe the hype about the fault lines in that area. That's just people trying to scare you away from the Ozarks! Yaaaa Ozarks!


I'll even help put up the signs pointing that way. :beercheer:



Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> yer azz really dont know shit about this area does it?...........PLEASE stay the phuq away from this ungodly terrible area that evidently YOU know soooooooooooo much about.............:congrat: northern idiot............please stay there...we dont want you and keep yer femaphuqs too 'cause i can guaraaaantee they are as welcome as you........


vract: I see a time-out coming your way... quickly....



Grimm said:


> Um... Maybe you should try pulling the stick from your ass before posting....


What Grimm said... :congrat:



Sentry18 said:


> I think someone has a case of post envy. It's okay TWT, not everyone can have a big post. Besides its not the size of the post but how you articulate it.


What Sentry said... :congrat:

BTW, did you notice he called you a _"northern idiot_"? :laugh:



Grimm said:


> :gaah:
> HEEEEEY!
> 
> I'm the one who needs all the attention and love!
> out:


Will this do for now? :groupwave:

Time to get out the popcorn!


----------



## catsraven

I have one


----------



## helicopter5472

For now I is happy where I is at....


----------



## BillS

The original post has been posted before by the same guy. It's way too long. It rambles on and on about a lot of different things. Including Bible passages improperly interpreted.

I don't consider the Ozarks to be the best bugout location because it's relatively close to so many large population centers. People could head there from St Louis, Kansas City, Dallas-Fort Worth, and Chicago for starters.

I think northern Wisconsin, northern Minnesota, and SW Ontario would be the best. Far enough south for agriculture and far enough away from large population centers. And a huge number of glacial lakes.


----------



## Country Living

I must say Jeremiyah has the gift of squeezing a 10 word thought into a 1,000 word post. 

Since I don't read rambling I can only surmise his point(s). I'm hoping there will be a cliff notes version in the near future.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

And the weather is lovely taday. 53 degree's an sunshine! Whoho, goin out an do some work on the truck!


----------



## Boomy

Country Living said:


> BTW, did you notice he called you a _"northern idiot_"? :laugh:


Now see, I've always thought of him as a misplaced Texan in Yankeeland?

Or maybe a reformed yankee trying to minister to the blind and unfortunate north people?

I'm glad TWL clarified that for us vract:


----------



## Grimm

Boomy said:


> Now see, I've always thought of him as a misplaced Texan in Yankeeland?
> 
> Or maybe a reformed yankee trying to minister to the blind and unfortunate north people?
> 
> I'm glad TWL clarified that for us vract:


Sometimes the yankees make better hillbillies than the born hicks.

Case in point... My folks! Born bred New Yorkers that moved to Kansas for a simple off-the-land life, hunting and farming... until they had me!


----------



## Boomy

Grimm said:


> Sometimes the yankees make better hillbillies than the born hicks.
> 
> Case in point... My folks! Born bred New Yorkers that moved to Kansas for a simple off-the-land life, hunting and farming... until they had me!


And that's where simple and boring went out the window....


----------



## cnsper

I have the cliff notes version.

6 Reasons the Ozarks are a good bug out location.

1. Someone on the internet said it was.
2. It is far from here.
3. Larger gene pool is needed. 
4. It congregates everyone into one small area that is easy to cordon off.
5. Sentry18 loves the idea.
6. It is still FAAAAR from here.


----------



## mojo4

The ozarks do sound like a great place. Lotsa water and good land for critters and farming but as far as it being the new noah's ark is a stretch. Oh well I can't afford to buy a BOL there or pretty much anywhere so might as well dream of a nice 100 acre ozark farm with a spring and chickens and a pig bamed Babe! If I hit the powerball then i will hire jeremiah as a survivor consultant!


----------



## jeremiyah

Sentry18 said:


> Wait, are you trying to say that the Ozarks are a good place to bug out? I agree completely. We need to set up large buses to haul as many people there as possible after the collapse. The more the merrier. Perhaps I will notify FEMA to put a camp or two there. The Ozarks will provide! My BOL on the other hand is awful and unforgiving. It's so bad I am not going to tell everyone where it is and why it sucks so bad. Just pretend it doesn't exist and stay away. But for the rest of you; Ozarks! Load up and head there. Maybe you should move there now. Especially those of you from heavily populated liberal states. Don't believe the hype about the fault lines in that area. That's just people trying to scare you away from the Ozarks! Yaaaa Ozarks!


As TWT said, please do stay where you are...unless you somehow develop an ability to read something other than that universal survival book put together with that *"Universal Fixing Substance,"* think, reason, and care about someone besides yourself.
A person who cares only for themselves is, by definition, socially unfit to be a part of a civilized society. Please stay away.

Twelve years ago,(now 20 years) I made up a saying, which came from my assessment of the situation as I saw it. It still is true; "A lot of people are going to die because they thought they were smart enough to think for themselves." Recently, we watched the movie, The Druids, about Vercingetorix, the great leader in Gaul who stood up to the Romans. The people failed to heed the wisdom of his advice, and so thousands were slaughtered. My son pointed out that "it is what you have been saying, Dad. A lot of people die when they think they are smart enough to think for themselves." Often, we need to subject our intellect to that of another greater, or more informed mind. I deliberately did that, and ended up where I am now, after four years in Kansas, "boot-camp for Missouri," as my wife says.

I just came to realize over the years, that I did not think that was a fun, intelligent, or productive way to make the transition, (ie, the "shirt on your back" scenario) hence our three major moves, starting back in 1997.

So much death and destruction that is to happen, will happen because of the the "survivalist mentality." I have come to see that it is so damaging, because it holds out this carrot that you can stay in Babylon until the last second, slopping around with the rest of the turkey farm inmates, and then poofie presto; dodge the millions of other refugees, lack of food, water, societal veneer of "law and order," (read marauders, gangsters, satanists, etc,) dodge the military roadblocks and patrols, evade the starving, hysterical, depraved and selfish cretins also on the road with your little family, and make it to paradise unscathed, with no deaths, rapes, or other horrors and atrocities.

What that means is, that a large part of the majority of people will wait until it is too late; the door is closed, the rain is falling, the water is rising, and judgment has begun.
It means something else: the majority will THINK they are safe because they THOUGHT they were smart enough to THINK for themselves, or perhaps even knew they were not, but the unwisely trusted their family's lives to someone else who, sadly enough, also was not smart enough to think for themselves.

Those survivalist teachers who have propagated that mentality, which is a selfish, destructive, and short-sighted one, will have perhaps done more damage in the final analysis, to tens of thousands of families, than had they never put pen to paper, or spoken a word on the airwaves. Perhaps. Time will tell.
Survivalists were the ones leaving bloody fingernail marks on the gopherwood outside.
The Survivors were inside, warm and dry.

In fact, I will not be surprised if it does not turn out to be a very similar case again in these days,
as it was in the days of Noah...Hmmmm...I remember reading that somewhere..."

sorry, off the soap box...)

What it will come down to is this;
unless every one of us within this region do everything in our power to help those who are casualties as these things happen, it would be impossible for any of us to survive.
Every last one of us would be killed. I do not believe that will happen;
I believe we will rise to the occasion, have help from above, and be triumphant, but the cost will be great. 
Very few will be true SURVIVORS.
I do not believe there will be any "survivalists" among the SURVIVORS,
if that makes any sense. 
Selfishness will kill itself. It is divine law, karma, whatever you want to call it, pure and simple.
Many of those who have the survivalist mentality will essentially eliminate themselves due to selfishness and shortsightedness. 
They will kill the angels sent to them to protect them, and to heal them, so to speak.

Good Luck, Sentry. You will need an infinite amount of it.

TWT,
We should get together.

jeremiyah



mojo4 said:


> The ozarks do sound like a great place. Lotsa water and good land for critters and farming but as far as it being the new noah's ark is a stretch. Oh well I can't afford to buy a BOL there or pretty much anywhere so might as well dream of a nice 100 acre ozark farm with a spring and chickens and a pig bamed Babe! If I hit the powerball then i will hire jeremiah as a survivor consultant!


You can buy 5 acres for 500 down, and a few hundred a month, or just go in with someone and pay cash. It is not that hard to make it work. It just takes guts and determination.



cnsper said:


> I have the cliff notes version.
> 
> 6 Reasons the Ozarks are a good bug out location.
> 
> 1. Someone on the internet said it was.
> 2. It is far from here.
> 3. Larger gene pool is needed.
> 4. It congregates everyone into one small area that is easy to cordon off.
> 5. Sentry18 loves the idea.
> 6. It is still FAAAAR from here.


3. Larger gene pool is needed. 

Number three is definitely going to happen. It amazes me that on all of these internet forums & groups, there are always, even though vastly outnumbered, far more women with class, brains, wisdom, and heart. 
Well, I hate to break it to you gents, but....Men always take the brunt of the death toll in war. Those wise women will survive, and we will be here to welcome them with open arms) So, yes, please stay with Sentry.
There is a certain passage in an ancient scroll, which speaks of a time when "seven women will take hold on one man" and that sounded pretty good in my book...but, then when I read the meaning of the word translated from the ancient Ugaritic / Semitic language as "take hold" means "Make Hard..." Now, that really grabbed my interest)

4. It congregates everyone into one small area that is easy to cordon off.

That one small area is six times bigger than Switzerland with 100 to 1000 times the capabilities for water and food production. It is simply astounding that our "civilization" has deteriorated to the point that 99.99% of the populace does not have the foggiest clue that water does not come from a faucet, and that food does not come from the grocery store. When things get brutally real, water & food will be the issues that control the populace. That will be many, even most of the wiseacres who fancy themselves preppers & survivalists with their "Bug Out Bags," "72 hour kits", and "one year food storage." I have news flash for you; food comes from the ground, and it needs water to grow. If you do not own land, have your own well, and control your own food production and preservation, you are very likely going to be facing hunger pangs and even starvation before not too many years pass.



Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> thats about the only thing that is true about him...............he is a smartass.....thousands of posts and very few worth readin':congrat:


TRUTH...I do not remember a post that was not smart-a$$ & as close to worthless as a Clinton $3 Bill...or an ObummerCare website...



Grimm said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet, sweet cheeks.
> If Magus were involved he'd be ripping everyone a new one.


I doubt that. Magus looks from "Outside of Space and Time."
Unlike many folk here, he does have a brain. I relate to him better than 
many more "normal" folk.


----------



## catsraven

Well that was rude! Please take the religion to the religious section. Thank you.


----------



## UncleJoe

This thread has become a bunch name-calling posts. Ozark info is here if folks want to read about it.


----------

